# my bearded collie needs urgent home!!



## leeturnbull (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi all and thanks for reading!
my bearded collie ibrox (he also answers to iby) has been my pet dog and best pal for 8 years. (he is 9) i am off to america for a year with work in 4 weeks and not only for this reason but for the reason i want him to have a better life i am looking to re home him!! He is honestly the most friendly, cuddly loyal dog you could find! so obediant, low mainenance and house trained and so placid! does not have an ounce of aggresion in his bones and he loves human company as well as dogs! he is castrated but dosent stop him from constantly taking a fancy to other dogs (if you know what i mean :smile5 it truly does break my heart and upsets me so so much that i am doing this but if doing this gives him a better life that would make me very happy!
by better life i mean i want him to live in the countryside, we are londoners and vast walks in endless country are hard to come by! he would love this so much and the love u would recieve back would be more than u can imagine!!
i obviously am wanting to rehome him before i go off to the states and would love any feedback from anyone that may know anyone!

thankyou

lee turnbull
[email protected]


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Due to his age (which i know isnt really that old) have you tried contacting the oldies club?


----------



## leeturnbull (Mar 9, 2010)

thanks for ur reply!
what is the oldies club?


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Oldies Club

Its a rescue hun and specialises in helping more mature dogs find the right homes. Any potential owners would be thoroughly vetted and checked, he wouldnt be stuck in kennels but a foster home, and they also help other rescues find homes for their golden oldies.

I really would consider approaching a rescue for help in homing him, considering your time scale too. You want the best for him, and so would they, but they are infinatly more qualified in spotting the liars and scammers out there.

Hope it helps x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

He's gorgeous. I would love to rehome him. We just lost our 12yr old beardie yesterday 

Have Pm'd you


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> He's gorgeous. I would love to rehome him. We just lost our 12yr old beardie yesterday
> 
> Have Pm'd you


Oh I do hope you are able to help him.


----------

